# histoire dégagée



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao a tutti!

Come rendereste "histoire de l'interprétation dégagée" nella frase seguente (che è una nota a pié di pagina)?
"Voir maintenant, dans une perspective critique, *l’histoire de l’interprétation dégagée* par J. S. Kloppenborg, Tenants, p. 7-31."

Io ho tradotto:   "Cf. ora, in una prospettiva critica, la storia dell'interpretazione fornita da J.S. Kloppenborg, _Tenants_, 7-31."


Però il dubbio è che "degagee" abbia una sfumatura ironica, non so, magari sono mie paturnie. La nota è posta al termine del paragrafo di analisi della parabola, in cui sono trattate le diverse interpretazioni, perciò magari il senso è: "ecco, ora che vi ho spiegato tutto, riguardatevi Kloppenborg e leggete un po' quel che dice" 


Ciao!!


B.


----------



## sterrenzio

Possibile che si tratti di "interpretazione libera", vale a dire svincolata dal contesto?
Bisognerebbe sapere mglio di cosa parla il saggio di cui citi la nota.


----------



## Corsicum

Ce que je comprend :
_L’interprétation dégagée  = les synthèses qui résument, qui ressortent. _
_L’’histoire  qui correspond à ce qui  ressort, qui apparait, de cette interprétation.  _


----------



## matoupaschat

vlaparakob_italiurad said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Come rendereste "histoire de l'interprétation dégagée" nella frase seguente (che è una nota a pié di pagina)?
> "Voir maintenant, dans une perspective critique, *l’histoire de l’interprétation dégagée* par J. S. Kloppenborg, Tenants, p. 7-31."
> 
> Io ho tradotto: "Cf. ora, in una prospettiva critica, la storia dell'interpretazione fornita da J.S. Kloppenborg, _Tenants_, 7-31."
> 
> 
> Però il dubbio è che "dégagée" abbia una _sfumatura ironica_, non so, magari sono mie paturnie. La nota è posta al termine del paragrafo di analisi della parabola, in cui sono trattate le diverse interpretazioni, perciò _magari il senso è: "ecco, ora che vi ho spiegato tutto, riguardatevi Kloppenborg e leggete un po' quel che dice"_


"Dégagée", ironico, non credo . 
Ma, per il senso che dai ("ecco, ora ecc...), d'accordo . E il significato sarebbe qualcosa tipo : "Cf. ora, in una prospettiva critica, la storia dell'interpretazione, (COME) fornita da J.S. Kloppenborg, _Tenants_, 7-31."
Ciao .


----------



## Ruminante

sterrenzio said:


> Possibile che si tratti di "interpretazione libera", vale a dire svincolata dal contesto?
> Bisognerebbe sapere mglio di cosa parla il saggio di cui citi la nota.


Anch'io, come Sterrenzio, ho visto "dégagée" come aggettivo di interpretazione, cioè "Storia dell'interpretazione disimpegnata".

Nel Collins Francese-italiano on line ho trovato che dégager ha il senso di "*disimpegnare *(désencombrer)" ma non so se si puo' intendere nel senso di "libera, senza impegni, senza schemi o preconcetti" o se in francese ha solo il senso di "sgomberata" (désencombrée) che non potrebbe andare in questo contesto.
Ho cercato ora "interprétation désencombrée" e ho trovato "La « langue *désencombrée* » : faut-il mettre à mort le Dieu des poètes ?"
Quindi forse anche in francese...
Non so se mi sono spiegata.

Sterrenzio... hai aggiornato la tua Firma, con l'autunno. Mi sa che lo faro' anch'io uno di questi giorni.
Qui fa freschetto, mi chiedo che tempo faccia in Belgio... dovrebbero avere già il maglione addosso


----------



## matoupaschat

Ruminante said:


> Anch'io, come Sterrenzio, ho visto "dégagée" come aggettivo di interpretazione, cioè "Storia dell'interpretazione disimpegnata".
> 
> Nel Collins Francese-italiano on line ho trovato che dégager ha il senso di "*disimpegnare *(désencombrer)" ma non so se si puo' intendere nel senso di "libera, senza impegni, senza schemi o preconcetti" o se in francese ha solo il senso di "sgomberata" (désencombrée) che non potrebbe andare in questo contesto.
> Ho cercato ora "interprétation désencombrée" e ho trovato "La « langue *désencombrée* » : faut-il mettre à mort le Dieu des poètes ?"
> Quindi forse anche in francese...
> Non so se mi sono spiegata.
> 
> Sterrenzio... hai aggiornato la tua Firma, con l'autunno. Mi sa che lo faro' anch'io uno di questi giorni.
> Qui fa freschetto, mi chiedo che tempo faccia in Belgio... dovrebbero avere già il maglione addosso


 


Riflessioni alla rinfusa :

"Interprétation dégagée" sarebbe "interprétation libre" ? Non lo credo, perché Bovon, essendo francofono, lo avrebbe usato direttamente nel suo libro .
Il saggio cui rimanda la nota è http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_S._Kloppenborg#Tenants_in_the_Vineyard
Secondo me, "dégagée" è una forma verbale : tenderebbe a provarlo la preposizione "par" e l'agente "J.S.Kloppenborg" che seguono . Nella lista http://www.cnrtl.fr/synonymie/dégagé non vedo nessun termine di sostituzione veramente calzante . Il senso deve essere "spiegare, schiarire, ecc."
OT meteorologico : Sì il maglione, ce l'abbiamo addosso da due-tre settimane . 7°-10° notturni e 14°-20° diurni, ma siamo fortunati, almeno qui nella parte est, poca pioggia ! 
Un caro saluto !


----------

